# How much does it cost to fully health test a golden?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The total cost of breeding from start to finish is expensive if done properly! The clearances are a drop in the bucket.

Below is an article/post by Jennifer Craig/hvgoldens4-She owns Harborview Golden in PA which is a very well respected kennel around here.

"Costs of Raising a Litter of Golden Puppies
By Jennifer Craig

I have often been approached by many people about the cost of purchasing a golden retriever puppy and why does it cost so much money?? I put together the following information and even I was shocked by the amount invested in getting a litter of puppies to the point where they are ready to leave for their new homes. The costs are below and may vary depending on geographical location but should be a good estimate.


I have a litter of 10 puppies and sell them at a price of $1000 each. That would net $10,000.

Now for my expenses......


Show dog at AKC events to ascertain quality $10,000 
(avg. championship costs between $7-12,000 to achieve)



Travel to meet and compare various stud dogs (if not own stud) $400.00


OFA, CERF and CHD certifications of health for Mom $480.00 


4-7 Progesterone tests to pinpoint accuracy of timing @75/every 2 days $350.00


Brucella test & health check for bitch $100.00


Stud Fee to Stud Owner $1500.00



Lost wages (time off work to travel to stud dog) $200.00


Travel to Stud dog (gas, tolls, meals) (local vs. out of state) $250.00



4 nights at mid-priced dog-friendly lodging @$80/night $320.00
Non refundable security deposit per night because of dog $20/night $80.00


OR Airline fare and boarding to fly bitch to dog for 2 wks $500.00 


Semen Collection if Stud won't/can't breed the bitch (veterinary expense) $350.00


Implantation (surgery) or Trans cervical introduction of collected sperm $800.00
into bitch 


2nd Trans cervical (better results with second attempt) $350.00 


Ultrasound to check on status of breeding - did it take? $100.00
$15780.00

We are already over $15,000 spent and we don’t even have the puppies here yet!!!!!!!!!
Most of these costs will be incurred again, if the female did not take and has to be bred again on her next heat cycle!
Accumulate needed birthing supplies (clamps, heat lamp, heat mat, $50.00 siphon bulb, replacement milk, etc.) assuming already have some things from previous litters


Update website & get puppycam ready (hosting) $50.00 


Extra food in anticipation of pregnancy $100.00


Prenatal vitamins for bitch $35.00


X-ray to confirm pregnancy (Reproduction Specialist Vet), make sure $100.00 vet is on call that weekend


(it's always on a weekend or most inconvenient day) $140.00
Miss work to deliver puppies (sick time or lost wages)

Birth Expenses - Natural (have oxytocin, other drugs on $90.00 hand for complications)


Birth Expenses - C-section/Complications $2000.00


Emergency visit cost (weekend, after hours or fading puppy vet visit) $150.00
$18495.00

YIKES!!!!!! But at least the puppies have all arrived safe and sound now and everyone is doing well-at the moment!!!
AKC litter registration $25 + $2 per puppy $45
$50

More premium food for nursing mom & puppies (once weaned) $300.00

Nursing Mom refuses eat premium food, demands steak $100.00 and cottage cheese instead
$100.00

Vet Emergency that always happens (stepped on puppy, Mastitis in mom) $350.00



Start puppies on solid food (hamburger, cottage cheese, $125.00 premium Puppy food varies by breeder) $50-200.00


Worm puppies 3 times (assuming 4-12 puppies) - stool sample $35 $175.00 each & meds


First DHLPP shots for 4-12 puppies (1 shots each) & Vet checkup $95 & $300.00 
$300.00

New & replacement puppy toys, towels, baby gates, other misc. necessities $75.00
$50-100.00

Home Destruction (replace chewed woodwork, cords, $200.00 repair furniture & rugs etc.)
$100-300.00

24/7 job of supervising new mom, making sure puppies are safe & fed, laundress, playmate and poop picker upper ?????? 
Assemble puppy "going home" packets (copying, food $75.00 samples, collar, etc.)
$75.00

Photos/developing, communication w/puppy buyers $100.00 (digital/film - email/long distance charges)
$100.00

Added utility bills and laundry costs for washing $200.00 puppy blankets and heating for puppies when they are first born.
$200

Eventual Sleep and a Healthy Mom & Puppies - PRICELESS!!!!! Puppy breath and cuddles 

TOTAL COST TO BREED A LITTER OF GOLDEN PUPPIES? TOTAL $20,540.00

Even with showing costs of $10,000 removed, it is easy to see that money was lost on the litter and this is without having to buy new equipment such as a whelping box, puppy pen, ex-pens and the list goes on and on. The breeder has also not been paid a PENNY for any of the work involved with raising the litter and this is without extraordinary costs if mom gets really sick or if the puppies get sick.
It should be rather obvious that raising a litter of well-bred puppies is a labor of love!"

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/119195-just-spent.html


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are really interested in breeding her and bettering the breed, I would first contact your breeder and see if she would be your mentor. Also, find out the reasons why your breeder did not keep her for breeding or show purposes.

I would then get her involved is conformation shows put a title on her, or at least some obedience and agility titles. You need to prove that she has something to make the breed better. Once you have all those and your clearances, then you can start a careful search of a stud that will improve on Daisy's weaknesses.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> If you are really interested in breeding her and bettering the breed, I would first contact your breeder and see if she would be your mentor. Also, find out the reasons why your breeder did not keep her for breeding or show purposes.
> 
> I would then get her involved is conformation shows put a title on her, or at least some obedience and agility titles. You need to prove that she has something to make the breed better. Once you have all those and your clearances, then you can start a careful search of a stud that will improve on Daisy's weaknesses.


A reputable breeder generally does not just start out with the intention of producing puppies just for the sake of puppies. They start out as a great lover of the breed, they *compete *with their dogs and have spent years learning about their breed. After proving their dog's worth by competing against others they investigate continuing those genes. And I couldn't imagine doing it without a mentor. 

Please do a search on this forum and read through a few of the nightmare stories of whelping and raising puppies and think about whether you really want to risk the possibility of putting your dog and yourself through that. Do you have a savings account that would cover the costs for all the things that could go wrong?

My puppy Ellie is from a litter of 3 where two were born naturally and the final pup made it after a rushed trip to the emergency vet and a C Section. I'm pretty sure her breeder didn't pocket enough off that to cover the gallon of Miss Clairol she needed to cover all the gray hair from that experience.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would like to share three threads involving a member here Arcane who is an experienced and reputable breeder. Breeding cannot be taken lightly, and you need realize that you might be risking the mother's life too.



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/25325-breeders-life.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/23761-arcane-goldens-fallons-puppies.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/23913-fallons-babies.html

These are threads (and there are many more out there), that I will never forget.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Daisyandme said:


> We have been thinking about breeding Daisy, but of course we'd like to know the facts before we jump in and breed. I want to breed to better her type and lines, not just for the puppies!
> But of course, this costs A LOT of money we know, and I'd like to know just how much it really costs for all the health tests and stud fees, plus (if you'd like to add) cost of her care during and after pregnancy
> 
> I want to do all the research I can before diving into the world of breeding!
> ...


This is a question that really needs to be answered in your home country. People in the U.S. and Canada can tell you what it costs here, but they really don't know the structure and pricing of services in Australia.


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone
I doubt we'll breed Daisy, but I'd love to breed some time in the future!:wave:


----------

